# [SOLVED] nfsu2 on windows 7



## aquah2o

hi all i just installed windows 7 ultimate a few days ago

and i tried to play nfsu2 it worked for 2 days , but after that i just get an error that nfsu2 has stopped working and i have the option to look for online help or close program

the details are :

Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: Need For Speed Underground 2.exe
Application Version: 0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp: 417d8e48
Fault Module Name: Need For Speed Underground 2.exe
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 417d8e48
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 001d24c0
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: a613
Additional Information 2: 55689aa387c807ab900bd44bfa935768
Additional Information 3: b5ed
Additional Information 4: d06b121c03be15a74ebeeadaf13834df


now i have looked all over the net and tried all diffrent things like turning some services off and setting the compatibillity to windows xp . but nothing works so pls could u help me

oh and i did install the game to my dad's laptop with windows 7 and it works great , no errors
thx in advance 

nigeul


----------



## Elvenleader3

*Re: nfsu2 on windows 7*

Hi aquah2o,

Can you please post your system specs?
RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card 
PSU (power supply unit)

Also, have you tried ALL of these steps?


----------



## Zealex

*Re: nfsu2 on windows 7*

Hi, this game is a bit old so it may have trouble running on a new operating system such as 7. In addition to elvenleader3's advice, if you have a multi-core processor(2, 3 4 cores) you may have an error as google has informed me that it does not like multi-cores. If you have a multi-core try this..

As soon as the game loads, Ctrl-Alt-Del and go to Task Manager, then processes. Right Click on SPEED2.EXE and select "Set Affinity" Make sure only one processor is checked. It should work, this step will need to be repeated each time. Let me know if it works. Also try running it as administrator and in Winxp3 mode. 

Also if you can get the specs of your dad's laptop(specifically your CPU) it would be appreciated. Thanks.

EDIT: Found this patch on CNET, it's not the offical source but CNET is a good clean place for programs. Patch can be found *here.*


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: nfsu2 on windows 7*

hi guys thx for the quick replies i have done what u sugested but it wouldnt work but than i remembered that when i reinstalled i did not have to install my onboard video drivers cause the windows 7 already had some . so i installed my old drivers and when i tested nfs it worked like a charm .

srry for forgetting about my vid driver .

thx 

niguel


----------



## Zealex

Thanks for posting the solution, it's an old game so I guess an older driver makes sense.

Please mark this thread as "solved" under thread tools.


----------



## M.ASIF

*Re: nfsu2 on windows 7*

Hi!!! Aquah2o I am having the same problem I've tried everything and NFS isn't working so can u tell me how to install drivers as I use a software that detects and installs drivers automatically so I don't know how 2 install drivers manually....


----------

